# We Share the Car, Both on the Registration and Insurance, can they still drive?



## Troy S. (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello All,

First, thank you for your help! I just have one quick question.

My spouse and I currently share our car, both on the Insurance and both on the Registration...I just wanted to make sure that we wouldn't hit any pitfalls if they wanted to become an Uber driver. 

Thanks again!
Troy


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Many married couples are on both the registration and insurance. Wasn't a problem for me for either Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Troy S. (Oct 31, 2014)

Okay great! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

I was told my wife would need to have her own driver account to use our car which is bith if our names


----------



## Troy S. (Oct 31, 2014)

I also got a reply from Uber. They said that you both would need your own driver account if you BOTH want to be uber drivers, and you could use the same car. Just have to put a space after one of the License Plate numbers so that it doesn't come up as a duplicate car.


----------

